# registre-se ou registe-se?



## Ancia

Olá pessoal,

Estou a fazer uma traduçao e nao sei qual é a forma correcta: "registe-se" ou "registre-se"?

Acho que "registre-se" usa-se mais na escrita, mas na realidade, nao faço ideia.

Obrigado!!


----------



## Vanda

Depende do seu público, Ancia. Os brasileiros dizem: registre-se, os portugueses: registe-se.


----------



## Pedrovski

Nunca gostei de redundância nas línguas, quer nas estruturas gramáticais quer nas palavras.
Tal como não acho bem a letra adicional por exemplo na palavra "corre(c)to" também não gosto de letras adicionais por exemplo nas palavras "regist(r)o" e "(T)Checo".

Por isso, a minha opinião: Se o seu público for incerto ou englobar os dois, use "registe-se". Não se preocupe, todos os Brasileiros compreenderão o que quer dizer.


----------



## Alandria

Pedrovski said:


> Nunca gostei de redundância nas línguas, quer nas estruturas gramáticais quer nas palavras.
> Tal como não acho bem a letra adicional por exemplo na palavra "corre(c)to" também não gosto de letras adicionais por exemplo nas palavras "regist(r)o" e "(T)Checo".
> 
> Por isso, a minha opinião: Se o seu público for incerto ou englobar os dois, use "registe-se". Não se preocupe, todos os Brasileiros compreenderão o que quer dizer.



Se você reparar, nas outras línguas latinas é mais comum algo próximo a "regist*r*o" do que "registo", o que leva a crer que em Portugal é que ouve a alteração da grafia antiga, não no Brasil. Eu não encontrei mais, mas existiam documentos antigos onde a palavra era grafada com R.

Pela boa divulgação e integridade da língua portuguesa, seria bom se essas palavras fossem escritas da mesma maneira nos dois países. Ao que eu sei, o novo acordo ortográfico entrará em vigor no Brasil em 2008 no máximo.

"Tcheco" no Brasil é lido como "tchau", por isso é escrito assim.


----------



## Vanda

Já que a Andria e o Pedroviski mencionaram tcheco, o dicionário menciona essa forma como paralela e dando checo como o verbete de entrada.(pelo menos o Aurélio)


----------



## Pedrovski

Alandria said:


> Se você reparar, nas outras línguas latinas é mais comum algo próximo a "regist*r*o" do que "registo", o que leva a crer que em Portugal é que ouve a alteração da grafia antiga, não no Brasil. Eu não encontrei mais, mas existiam documentos antigos onde a palavra era grafada com R.
> 
> Pela boa divulgação e integridade da língua portuguesa, seria bom se essas palavras fossem escritas da mesma maneira nos dois países. Ao que eu sei, o novo acordo ortográfico entrará em vigor no Brasil em 2008 no máximo.
> 
> "Tcheco" no Brasil é lido como "tchau", por isso é escrito assim.


 
Epa, então está definitivamente confirmado que o acordo ortográfico vai mesmo para a frente desta vez, e não é mais um falso alarme? Desculpa Vanda estar fora de tópico, mas o que vai acontecer à palavra registo/registro? E já agora, e à palavra aluguer/aluguel?

Obrigado.


----------



## Alandria

Pedrovski said:


> Epa, então está definitivamente confirmado que o acordo ortográfico vai mesmo para a frente desta vez, e não é mais um falso alarme? Desculpa Vanda estar fora de tópico, mas o que vai acontecer à palavra registo/registro? E já agora, e à palavra aluguer/aluguel?
> 
> Obrigado.



Existem outras também como "controlo" (pt), "controle" (br por influência francesa), "consola" (pt), "console" (br). Ao que eu sei, "aluguer" é aceito no Brasil, mas definitivamente não é uma grafia muito usada. 
Provavelmente essas palavras terão dupla grafia como "loira/loura".


----------



## Outsider

Grafia e pronúncia. 

Por isso que acho o termo "grafia dupla" um pouco disparatado neste contexto. Escrevem-se de maneira diferente porque se pronunciam de modo diferente, como tantos outros cognatos que há em português -- e depois? Loira/loura, cobarde/covarde, abdome/abdómen, quem se importa com isso?


----------



## Ancia

Olá

Se a palavra latina era REGISTRARE parece-me surpreendente que na "metrópoli" (Portugal)  se empregue "registo" (com a perda do "r") e que na "colónia" (Brasil) esta letra ainda se mantenha. E surpreendente, digo, porque o normal é serem as zonas onde a língua nasceu as mais conservadoras e, as periféricas, pelo contrário, as áreas que introduzam os elementos inovadores (seja introduzir um som ou, como neste caso, apagar uma letra). E o mesmo acontece com a palavra "aluguer/aluguel". Ao contrário do habitual, a "colónia" mantém o "r" original e a "metrópoli" deu um passo à frente, e emprega o "l". 

Em ambos os casos, na variante portuguesa,a léi da economía línguistica (ou léi do mínimo esforço) está mais presente: é mais fáil pronunciar "registar" que "registrar", e dizer "aluguel" do que "aluguer". Para mim isto é muito interessante porque é exactamente o contrário do que acontece com o espanhol. Vejamo-lo. No castelhano de Castela, lugar do origem da língua)  a palavra equivalente a "aluguel" (e parecem-se tanto que devem ter um origem comum), escreve-se com "r", mas na variante atlântica (Andaluzia e Hispanoamérica,  a variante mais desenvolvida), acho que essa letra pronuncia-se de forma muito relaxada...e os andaluzes até nao a pronunciam e dizem "alquilé". 

Já tinha reparado em que, às vezes, há palavras com variante gráficas no português... mas por que é que vocês falam sempre em portugal e de Brasil? Gostava de saber se em paises como Cabo Verde ou Angola, por exemplo, a língua parece-se mais com o português peninsular ou com o de Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

Ancia said:


> E o mesmo acontece com a palavra "aluguer/aluguel". Ao contrário do habitual, a "colónia" mantém o "r" original e a "metrópoli" deu um passo à frente, e emprega o "l".


Não, em Portugal diz-se "aluguer". É no Brasil que se diz "aluguel". 



Ancia said:


> Em ambos os casos, na variante portuguesa,a léi da economía línguistica (ou léi do mínimo esforço) está mais presente: é mais fáil pronunciar "registar" que "registrar", e dizer "aluguel" do que "aluguer".


Isso é uma questão de opinião. 

Não concordo muito com a sua ideia de que as metrópoles são sempre linguisticamente mais conservadoras que a periferia. Não acontece em inglês (Inglaterra frente aos Estados Unidos), nem francês (França frente ao Québec), etc. Talvez o espanhol seja a excepção que confirma a regra.


----------



## Odinh

Ancia said:


> E surpreendente, digo, porque o normal é serem as zonas onde a língua nasceu as mais conservadoras e, as periféricas, pelo contrário, as áreas que introduzam os elementos inovadores (seja introduzir um som ou, como neste caso, apagar uma letra).


 
Olha, estudos linguísticos sobre o tema têm demonstrado justamente o contrário...


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Não, em Portugal diz-se "aluguer". É no Brasil que se diz "aluguel".
> 
> Isso é uma questão de opinião.
> 
> Não concordo muito com a sua ideia de que as metrópoles são sempre linguisticamente mais conservadoras que a periferia. Não acontece em inglês (Inglaterra frente aos Estados Unidos), nem francês (França frente ao Québec), etc. Talvez o espanhol seja a excepção que confirma a regra.



Concordo, mesmo dentro de um país, há zonas que são tendenciosamente mais arcaicas que outras. Noto que no Brasil, as zonas mais arcaicas são justamente as que não tiveram muita influência externa. O nordeste, por exemplo, tem um português extremamente arcaizante (vocábulário e principalmente pronúncia), só não é mais por causa da mídia que influencia o linguajar de todo o país. 

Um exemplo bem claro é o da palavra "uma" (pronúncia atual luso-brasileira), que era grafada como "ũa" (pronúncia atual nordestina), no nordeste ainda pronunciam como antigamente.


----------



## Ancia

Ola!!

Se é em Portugal onde se diz "aluguer", entao.. pronto, fica todo resolvido! Foi um erro meu!  

Quanto o tema de se as metrópoles sao ou nao sao mais conservadoras do que a periféria, o caso do inglês acho que confirma o que eu estou a dizer (partindo dos meus escasos conhecimentos de essa língua). Em Inglaterra, a metrópole, diz-se "centre" (do latim CENTRARE) e em Estado Unidos, a periféria, "center". A evoluçao "tre" > "ter"  é consequencia da léi da que eu estava a fazar. Outro exemplo? "Colour" (Inglatera) e "color" (Estados Unidos).

É possível que me engane, mas o que eu tinha lido é que dentro de uma língua, os grupos mais conservadores, nao sao aqueles da metrópole, mas sim aqueles que, falando uma língua A,  migraram a outro país onde estao rodeados por uma língua B. Nestes casos, eses grupos mantêm .... mas pronto todo isto é muito chato. Eu só queria saber como é que os portugueses costumam dizer: "registar-se" ou "registrar-se". E isso ficou resolvido. 

Muito obrigado. Sao todos muito amáveis. Peço disculpas por nao escrever o ã , mas o meu teclado é espanhol...


----------



## Alentugano

Ancia said:


> Ola!!
> 
> Se é em Portugal onde se diz "aluguer", entao.. pronto, fica todo resolvido! Foi um erro meu!
> 
> Quanto *a*o tema de se as metrópoles sao ou nao sao mais conservadoras do que a perif*e*ria, o caso do inglês acho que confirma o que eu estou a dizer (partindo dos meus esca*s*sos conhecimentos de *d*essa língua). Em Inglaterra, a metrópole, diz-se "centre" (do latim CENTRARE) e em *nos* Estado Unidos, a perif*e*ria, "center". A evoluçao "tre" > "ter"  é consequencia da l*e*i d*e* que eu estava a fa*l*ar. Outro exemplo? "Colour" (Inglatera) e "color" (Estados Unidos).
> 
> É possível que me engane, mas o que eu tinha lido é que dentro de uma língua, os grupos mais conservadores, nao sao aqueles da metrópole, mas sim aqueles que, falando uma língua A,  migraram a outro país onde estao rodeados por uma língua B. Nestes casos, es*s*es grupos mantêm .... mas pronto*,* todo isto é muito chato. Eu só queria saber como é que os portugueses costumam dizer: "registar-se" ou "registrar-se". E isso ficou resolvido.
> 
> Muito obrigado. Sao todos muito amáveis. Peço d*e*sculpas por nao escrever o ã , mas o meu teclado é espanhol...



Oi,
tomei a liberdade de fazer alguns ajustes ortográficos no seu texto.
Aproveito para lhe dar os parabéns pelo seu excelente português!


----------



## Ancia

Olá, Alentugano!   

Obrigado.   É um prazer aprender convosco.


----------



## djlaranja

Ancia said:


> Olá
> 
> Ao contrário do habitual, a "colónia" mantém o "r" original e a "metrópole" deu um passo à frente, e emprega o "l".


 
Ancia,

Normalmente se ouve por aqui pelo Brasil a referência a aluguel e não aluguer, embora formalmente as duas grafias sejam aceitas. Aliás, somente em documentos oficiais - do tipo que tramitam em cartório ou tribunal - já vi referência a alugueres (plural de aluguer), mas não lembro ter visto no singular. 

É muito mais comum observar-se a forma aluguel (singular) e aluguéis (plural).

Acho que esta é mais uma demonstração de que todas as regras e motivos que tentamos enxergar, desvendar ou desvelar para o uso da língua não passam de tentativas de racionalizar algo que é muito pouco racional. Uso este que guarda decerto estruturas estáveis, no entanto não obedece a fatores lógicos e racionais, mas a outros dificilmente controláveis.

O esforço de descobrir regras (entenda-se: regras _lógicas_ ou regras _fáticas_) para a língua, assemelha-se à tentativa de ensinar astronomia às crianças dizendo que constelações *têm* de verdade o formato de escorpião (Scorpius) ou de ursa (Ursa Major et Ursa Minor), quando isto não passa de um artifício didático, cujas razões são históricas e práticas. Quem esquece este pormenor corre o risco de incutir na cabeça dos aprendizes que as estrelas são _*verdadeiramente*_ diamantes incrustados no firmamento...


----------



## djlaranja

Ancia,

Um outro fenômeno digno de nota é o fato de que a própria palavra _*registro*_ (e por decorrência registrar, registrado, etc) é pronunciada por grande parte dos brasileiros como se tivesse _*"z"*_ em lugar do *"g"*: /"rezistro"/.

É comum a pronúncia dessa maneira, mesmo entre pessoas letradas. Arrisco-me mesmo a dizer que daqui a alguns anos já irão registrar a dupla grafia também em função desse "hábito". E haverá alguém a procurar razões racionais, lógicas para a mudança, quando na verdade a razão é meramente de uso, de costume, histórico-social e não racional.

É a nossa tendência moderna (séc. XIX em diante) de busca incessante da racionalidade em _*todas as coisas*_.


----------



## Denis555

djlaranja said:


> É a nossa tendência moderna (séc. XIX em diante) de busca incessante da racionalidade em _*todas as coisas*_.


 
Muito interessante o que você escreveu! Acho que faz parte da nossa natureza. Acho na verdade que SEMPRE fomos assim. Até mesmo as religiões são uma prova disso. Elas tentam explicar tantas coisas. Só que agora usamos com a ciência um método mais eficaz pra isso. As respostas existirão, só não sabemos se seremos capazes de encontrá-las.


----------

